# Error 1721 kann kein Spiel installieren?



## Transrapid033 (7. Februar 2011)

Wie die überschrift schon sagt kann ich durch diesen obengeannten error das Spiel nicht installieren? an was kann es liegen????????????????


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. Februar 2011)

Hab's nur schnell gegoogelt und auch nicht durchgelesen. Ist aber eine Seite mit dem Titel:"Error 1721 Repair Guide". War übrigens zweiter Treffer. Aber man muss Software runterladen, also KEIN GEWÄHR.

Hat's geholfen?


----------



## Transrapid033 (8. Februar 2011)

hat geholfen aber jetzt kommt de error 1722 ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. Februar 2011)

> How to Fix Windows Installer Error 1722
> 
> Try the following solution to fix the Windows installer error 1722.
> 
> ...


Klappt das? Oder den Artikel selber schon per Google gefunden und gelöst??


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, nach tagelanger Suche hab ich mein OS einfach neu installiert..


----------



## Transrapid033 (14. März 2011)

ok muss ich mir noch genau überlegen habe das nämlich vor einem monat gemacht


----------

